# 64 pack frame vs ALICE pack frame



## 50cal.simon (15 Oct 2011)

I'm currently looking at getting a new ruck, and I was almost set on a 64 pack frame, and after some research on the site here I've came across the ALICE pack frame.  I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the ALICE, and how it compares to the old 64.


----------



## riggermade (15 Oct 2011)

They both work...alice frame is a little heavier but it it also more sturdy...due to lack of 64 frames guys here in Pet started using them and seem to like it...there was quite a few used on Ironman this year...because of the shape of the frame an extra strap has to be put on the waist pad but it is no big deal


----------



## Lerch (16 Oct 2011)

The shape is slightly different, but the ALICE frames are definitely more common these days.

If you can, try snagging an ALICE waist belt, they tend to be a bit more comfy then using the old ruck pads.


----------



## riggermade (16 Oct 2011)

we just modified the ones we make with an extra strap to allow for the shape


----------



## 50cal.simon (16 Oct 2011)

With the ALICE frames, can a 64 pack be attached to it?  Or does it have to be an actual ALICE pack?


----------



## riggermade (16 Oct 2011)

64 bag attaches no problem it is just the waist band that needs a modification


----------



## 50cal.simon (16 Oct 2011)

Awesome.  Thanks for the info!  Is there anyone that has a pic of one set up or anything?  I've only seen them around, but never paid attention to how the valice attaches on top of the pack.  Or is it just a jerry-rig type deal.


----------



## riggermade (16 Oct 2011)

Valise sits on top and most guys use a version of the A7A straps


----------



## Lerch (22 Oct 2011)

Hmm...hey Riggermade, have you ever made a jump bag for a Mystery Ranch NICE frame?

I ask because I just rigged up an old bag to my NICE frame, but I'd prefer one that has MOLLE around the outside...


----------



## riggermade (22 Oct 2011)

No I haven't but sure it could be done...any difficulties rigging the bag to the frame?


----------



## Lerch (22 Oct 2011)

Nothing big, cut off D-rings from the side and put on a ladderlock buckle, and then just adding some length to the webbing and side-release buckles to the existing straps.


----------



## 50cal.simon (14 Nov 2011)

I got lucky recently and got my hands on a 64 pattern frame.  It came with a 64 pack that looks like it's straight from Vietnam.  Old, disgusting, etc.  I have a few questions about the set up of pack and the valise.  I want to go with the valice on the top of the ruck.  I understand that a lot of people use A7A straps to fasten it to the frame, but I can't see how that would work.  I was hoping that someone would have some advice, or even a pic.  

Does anyone know of a good website where one could get some straps?  I'm looking for some side release straps that are quite strong.  Something that I could use in place of the A7A straps if I can't find any.  

Riggermade:  I'm looking to replace the stink bag that is attached to the frame and was wondering if you had anything to replace it possibly?


----------



## Lerch (14 Nov 2011)

Myself and everyone I've seen runs the A7A straps around the entire pack (so they top to bottom of the frame and around the outside of the bag and valice). I picked mine up from Dropzone in Edmonton, and have 2" ITW Nexus buckles on them.


----------



## riggermade (14 Nov 2011)

50cal.simon said:
			
		

> I got lucky recently and got my hands on a 64 pattern frame.  It came with a 64 pack that looks like it's straight from Vietnam.  Old, disgusting, etc.  I have a few questions about the set up of pack and the valise.  I want to go with the valice on the top of the ruck.  I understand that a lot of people use A7A straps to fasten it to the frame, but I can't see how that would work.  I was hoping that someone would have some advice, or even a pic.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good website where one could get some straps?  I'm looking for some side release straps that are quite strong.  Something that I could use in place of the A7A straps if I can't find any.
> 
> Riggermade:  I'm looking to replace the stink bag that is attached to the frame and was wondering if you had anything to replace it possibly?



Yes we make a 5 pocket ruck for the frame....we also do a valise with 3 pockets on it which is popular here in Petawawa....ypuo can use 2" side release but guys here seem to like the metal buckle....when we do the a7a straps up we do it in two pieces so that the buckle is hooked around the frame on top and the running end just loops thru itself on the bottom of the frame


----------



## 50cal.simon (15 Nov 2011)

Hey Riggermade, I'd be interested in some details about your packs and whatever else you may have to offer.


----------

